# Life is Short, Art is Long



## rmn

Hello,
I need help about the phrase ''Life is Short, Art is Long'' in korean
is it *단어에 관한 공개토론?
or 
*​
 ?
or neither?
I would really appreciate the help, because i don't know any koreans to ask, so if anyone knows i would be grateful!
thanks in advance.


----------



## trigel

The former means "a public debate concerning words".

The latter, "인생은 짧고 예술은 길다" is indeed how the "life is short, art is long" saying is rendered in Korean.
(However as you may be aware the original saying is closer to "life is short, and the process of acquiring skill is long".)


----------



## rmn

Thank you very much for your reply.
It was really helpful.


----------

